# Rear spoiler jam



## HiPPeRiOn (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi!

I have a problem with my rear spoiler as it seems its jamed.

I was driving on the highway and hit 120km/h the spoiler should have poped up but instead i got the warning beep & light. I stoped and turned off the car turned it on tried to lift the spoiler manualy heard some noise from the spoiler but nothing happened except the error light & the beep came on.

The same thing happened to me a week ago but then I could manually lift the spoiler now i can`t anymore [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So what should I do? Could a little WD-40 un-jam the rearspoiler ?  Can I guide the spoiler out with my hand or could that break it?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

A:\ is it cold where you are
B:\wd40 wont harm it.
C:\ you may need someone to hold the button down while you you pull it out.


----------



## HiPPeRiOn (Oct 24, 2010)

No its not that cold... I`m from Slovenia so its around 5°C to 10°C here. Ice & snow didn`t jam it


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## HiPPeRiOn (Oct 24, 2010)

I got a late 2006 model... Spoiler is not in the up position its in the down position and won`t move


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## Scoie (Aug 22, 2006)

As mentioned, UK cars had a recall for this problem (my launch mk2 used to have the same jamming spoiler) a couple of years ago. I think they replaced the motor that lifted the spoiler, it's been fine for me ever since


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

.


----------



## HiPPeRiOn (Oct 24, 2010)

Well today the rear spoiler worked fine I applied some WD-40 on it hope that fixed it if not i got a service appointment in a few months...


----------



## sertio (Oct 30, 2009)

HiPPeRiOn said:


> Well today the rear spoiler worked fine I applied some WD-40 on it hope that fixed it if not i got a service appointment in a few months...


Have you washed your car recently? If you have then I think thats the problem. I used to have the same problem as well but then I realised that it happened almost every time I washed the car, probably water enters the mechanism, when it dries out its ok, dont waste the WD-40


----------



## HiPPeRiOn (Oct 24, 2010)

Yes I did  I like to keep my car "VERY" clean so I wash it a lot and I thought that that could be the problem...


----------



## Kad (Nov 6, 2010)

hi there, know this is an old post but same thing happen to me, so far its still not working 

isnt there any type of permanent solution besides letting it dry?

regards


----------



## 1tobybarnes1 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have also had this problem, anyone have any solutions?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Not had this myself but as mentioned above a good first step would be to get someone to manually press the spoiler button while you try and assist it to lift. A couple of plastic trim removal tools or similar would probably be useful here. Listen for the sound of the motor trying to work.
Assuming you get it up I would be looking for accumulated crud under and around the sides of the spoiler bed which might be clogging up the opening around the spoiler and causing it to jam.
There must be quite a fair amount of grit, silt and organic matter that runs off the tailgate and some of it is going to find its way under the spoiler. Plus excess wax will find its way in there too. I would imagine that if you don't get to 74 mph very often, and you don't manually operate the spoiler, it could be months since it was last lifted.


----------



## markdowdall (Aug 27, 2013)

How about disconnecting the spoiler motor and re connecting it?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

